# AUTODESK AUTOCAD INVENTOR SUITE VERSION 2010 (32Bit)



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

*AutoCAD Inventor Suite 2010 *
*Helps you create accurate digital prototypes and bring better products to market faster and at less cost. *
*The Inventor model is an accurate digital prototype that can be used to validate a design’s form, fit, *
*and function before it is built. *​ 

*AutoCAD Inventor Tooling Suite 2010 *
*Helps automate the design of injection molds for plastic parts. It offers all the core functionality *
*of AutoCAD Inventor Suite 2010 plus automation tools that helps you leverage a digital prototype *
*to quickly create and validate complete mold designs. *​ 
*AutoCAD Inventor Routed Systems Suite 2010 *
*Offers all the core functionality of AutoCAD Inventor Suite 2010 plus automated tools for designing *
*routed systems, including complex tube and pipe runs as well as electrical cable and harness design. *​ 

*AutoCAD Inventor Professional Suite 2010 *
*Contains everything you need to produce, validate, and document complete 3D digital prototypes. *
*It offers all core featuresof AutoCAD Inventor Suite 2010 with the extended routed systems design, *
*tooling creation, and simulation features. *​ 
*AutoCAD Inventor Simulation Suite 2010 *
*Includes all the core functionality of AutoCAD Inventor Suite 2010 plus motion simulation and stress analysis. *
*This makes it easier to predict how the design will work under real-world conditions before the product is built. *​ 

*http://www.autodesk.com *​ 

*During installation, you can select Inventor Std or Inventor Pro, depending the product key you will use. *
*Just follow instructions in install.txt *​ 

*NB : Autodesk Mechanical is NOT included, we already released it *
*so dont select it. *​ 

*Installation: *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *
*Unpack, burn & install. *
*Check Crack/Install.txt on DVD*​ 


http://rapidshare.com/files/224301342/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224301335/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224301330/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224301341/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224301336/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224304089/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224304335/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224304337/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224304345/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224304348/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224306650/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224306903/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224306921/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224306928/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224306939/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224309287/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224309506/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224309595/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224309648/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224309653/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224311940/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224312139/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224312208/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224312215/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224312207/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224314703/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224314980/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224314985/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224315028/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224315046/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224317387/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part31.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224317561/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part32.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224317576/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part33.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224317605/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part34.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224317615/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part35.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318188/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part36.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318191/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part37.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318182/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part38.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318184/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part39.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318179/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part40.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318301/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part41.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/224318300/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.INVENTOR.SUITE.V2010.WIN32-ISO.part42.rar​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي لكن الذين ليس لهم حظ مع الرابيدشير
هذا ملف تورنت سريع لـ
Inventor Professional 2010
بعد ما تنزل وتفك هتلاقي اسطوانتين واحدة انفنتور بوفيشنال وواحدة اتوكاد ميكانيكال 2010
ولو عايز تستفيد من الادوات الجديدة مثل 
Inventor 2010 Mold Design
وهي أدوات روعة في الجمال وعملية جدا لمصممي المولد Plastic Injection Mold Design
واللى انا كنت واحد منهم زمان 
لكن الآن اعمل في التصميم أيضا لكن في مجال آخر machine design
نزل اسطوانة الـ
Tooling
من هنا
www.autodesk.com/ait 
وبعد اعداد الانفنتور بروفيشنال ولازم بروفيشنال
قم بإعداد tooling
وستجد موديول جديد في الانفنتور انظر الصورة في المرفقات
وما دام الانفنتور بروفيشنال شغال ومتكرك
المولد هينزل على طول وأنا مجرب كل الكلام ده اللى عنده سؤال يسأل
ولو اتأخرت في الرد ممكن تبعتلى على الايميل اللى في الصورة المرفقة


----------



## amine.xy (9 يونيو 2009)

*key*

:57:  keygen§


----------



## salem134a (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا البرنامج الخطير


----------



## salem134a (11 يونيو 2009)

أنا أريد كراك لبرنامج الاوتوكاد 2010 ضروري لوسمحتم


----------



## ابن النسر (11 يونيو 2009)

روووعه
انا كنت بدور عليه عشان عايز انزله واشوفه 

بس عندي سؤال انه فضل السوليد وورك ولا الانفنتور ؟ ولا هل في فرق بينهم من حيث الاستخدام 
اتمنى ان من لديه خبره خصوصا ابو العريف ياريت يجاوبني وشكرا


----------



## عمر بن رحال (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرًا ، وجعله الله في ميزانكم .


----------



## mahamadgomah (15 يونيو 2009)

شاكرين مهللين
وبجد فرحانين
بس ربنا يستر والتورنت ينزل كويس


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abo7anafe (7 ديسمبر 2009)

والله ربنا يباركلك بقالي كتير بدور علي ملف تورنت ويا ريت علي تقدر تقولي اي حاجة عن اسطنمبات الحقن تبقي
خدمتني خدمة العمر


----------



## ب.عبدالله (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nar.aliraq (4 مارس 2010)

amine.xy قال:


> :57:  keygen§


 

حبيب كلبي هذا الكيجن حار وتوه طالع من الفرن 
خاص بكل منتجات اوتوديسك 
جربته قبل ست اشهر على برنامج اوتوكاد وهسه هوه عدي فري مدى الحياه 
واليوم هم جربت نفس الكيجن على برنامج الانفنتور 2010 وايضا سواه مفتوح مدى الحياه 
تفضل هذا الرابط 

http://rs693.rapidshare.com/files/222987324/KEYGEN.rar

اذا عاند وياك الكيجن اضغط على كلمه mem patch 
وبعدها دخل رقم التفعيل ورح يشتغل مباشره
تحياتي اخوكم الصغير نار العراق:67:


----------



## nar.aliraq (4 مارس 2010)

salem134a قال:


> أنا أريد كراك لبرنامج الاوتوكاد 2010 ضروري لوسمحتم


 


تفضل هذا كيجن مجرب ميه بالميه 

http://rs693.rapidshare.com/files/222987324/KEYGEN.rar


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
الله يبارك


----------



## bakker (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*File not available*

*The following file is not available:*


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## moh69 (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------

